# What have you hit pan on?



## Lexz68 (Oct 9, 2009)

I love hearing about what makeup others have used up or hit pan. I've hit pan on an Annabelle eyeshadow (first time too). What has everyone else hit pan on?


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Oct 9, 2009)

Just MAC Espresso, Graphology, Parfait Amour, Plum dressing and Rose Blanc.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 9, 2009)

For me; Beautiful Iris, Jest, and Plum Dressing.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 10, 2009)

Smoking eyes quad, warm eyes palette from last year, Smashbox eyeshadow in frame, well dressed blush, trace gold blush, tenderling, Mommys makeup powder foundation.


----------



## michthr (Oct 10, 2009)

oh this one is a good thread! i just hit pan on Hush Cream Colour Base!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2009)

Blot Powder, Blunt Blush, Carbon e/s


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rice paper, wedge and brule


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 10, 2009)

Eyeshadows: Handwritten (2X), ricepaper, bold and brazen (holding on for dear life) 

Blushes: Peachykeen

Other: Studio Fix Powder (2X), blot powder


----------



## moopoint (Oct 10, 2009)

Dazzlelight and All That Glitters


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 10, 2009)

Rice Paper, Rule,  Cranberry, Gorgeous Gold. I emptied my Vanilla Piggie too.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 10, 2009)

nylon, cloud bound, up at dawn, motif, a touch on parfait amour


i think thats it...


----------



## mssally (Oct 10, 2009)

studio fix powder, shroom, nylon, all that gliiters, satin taupe...


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Vanilla e/s

Ricepaper e/s

Any and all MSFN's, blot powder and select sheer pressed powder!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 10, 2009)

Gesso
Dazzlelight
Jest
Nylon
Light Ray
Sun Spot ( my FAVORITE color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Expensive Pink
Luna Color Creme Base
Sea & Sky ME
Pure Ore Creme e/s
Virgin Silver e/s


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 10, 2009)

satin taupe, vanilla pigment


----------



## wvc75 (Oct 10, 2009)

I just went through my stash to see what has actually hit pan and it was alot more than I thought!! here's the list: sweet plum,espresso,sweet cream and coal (Mary Kay mineral shadows).  The rest is all MAC 
Trax
elecrtra
embark
contrast
shadowy lady
surreal
paradisco
honesty
slick ccb
pearl ccb
tilt (crumbling)
vellum (crumbling)
sketch
beauty marked
honour blush
tenderling blush
concrete
jest
brun
espresso
texture
quarry
mulch
ooh ccb
luna ccb
motif
shroom
skin flicks quad (brule,camel,cork,mystery)
club
lime
carbon


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 10, 2009)

Solar White, Cork, Gorgeous Gold...also finished a Blankety lipstick


----------



## rbella (Oct 10, 2009)

I hit pan on Brule (twice!!), Sugarshot, MSF Natural, Naked Lunch, Smoke N Diamonds, Bisque and Shroom.  

And, I ran out of Aloof l/s once and had a coronary.


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Face:* Blot Powder, Studio Stick, Fix Plus, Spiked, Makeup Remover
*Eyeshadows:* Scene, Ricepaper, Carbon, Truce, Krisp, Glare, Omega, Mystery,Cork, Humid, Sprout Expresso, Contrast
*Lipstick: *Fresh Brew l/s, C-Thru, Wildly Lush, Clear Gloss,


----------



## Tahti (Oct 10, 2009)

Carbon E/S and Crystal Avalanche E/S - I LOVE Crystal Avalanche... favourite E/S.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2009)

Recently?

Shroom, Woodwinked & Unbasic White eyeshadows.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Recently?

Shroom, Woodwinked & Unbasic White eyeshadows._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_Gesso
Dazzlelight
Jest
Nylon
Light Ray
Sun Spot ( my FAVORITE color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Expensive Pink
Luna Color Creme Base
Sea & Sky ME
Pure Ore Creme e/s
Virgin Silver e/s_

 
Sea & sky? wow
MzzRach  Unbasic white already ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me only Studio fix and Msfn


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2009)

^^  Yes, I've been using UBW several times a week since I got it.  Good thing I have a backup waiting in the wings.


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't really reach for MAC but I've hit pan on the following items


YSL tester of Palette Pop (this tester has lasted me more than year, I use it every day and the amount of pan showing is miniscule) 
Benefit's Dr Feelgood 
Cheapo palette which had my HG brown in it, the rest of the colours are chalky but this one colour was teh love 
I'm trying to use up a lot more


----------



## twilightessence (Oct 10, 2009)

Studio Fix Powder (just finished one, actually, on #2), Vanilla eyeshadow, and Odd Couple MES (That one is cheating though, I accidently broke it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 10, 2009)

just pink swoon for me its my all time favourite blush!


----------



## User38 (Oct 10, 2009)

I always hit pan on: Wedge, Omega, Cork, Gesso, Blanc Type  and Espresso ES... thus I have backups always on hand


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have yet to hit-the-pan on any of the eye shadows I own from any brand.

I've either hit-the-pan or finished:  Select Sheer Press Powder 2x, Cleanse Off Oil 2x, MAC Brush Cleanser 2x, a Brow Finisher in Wheat, a Voile Slime Shine, Clinque Moisture Surge 1 oz jars 2x, a tube of MaryKay Velocity Facial Cleanser, a bottle of Avalon Organics Vitamin C Refreshing Cleansing Gel, a bottle of Avalon Organics Vitamin C Balancing Facial Toner, and a jar of Zhen Beauty Chinese Tea Night Cream.

I'm so close to finishing my very first bottle of Fix+ that I got in Mid-June of 2008, and coming close to finishing a jar/tub of Volcanic Ash Exfoliator from the very first launch back in Summer of 2008.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Oct 11, 2009)

If you want to count removers and skincare, I've finished hundreds. =P

*Mine would probably be:*
My Chanel Double Perfection compact (after a year, You'd be amazed at how much product is in these things!)
A MAC Studio Tech compact last year
Cyber l/s
Prep n Prime Lip, of course. It's such a wonderful product.

I'm someone that seems to use very sparingly the products that she really loves. Haha.


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 11, 2009)

Shroom e/s
Plum foolery blush
Studio fix powder
Blot powder


----------



## shootout (Oct 11, 2009)

Haven't hit the pan on any of my MAC e/s but I have with:
Urban Decay "Scratch" 
4 of the e/s in the Too Faced Liquif-Eye palette (Ooh & Aah, Full Frontal, Oscar, and the exclusive purple)
Laura Geller Baked Cake e/l in Dutch Chocolate
mark. Cake 
the lightest e/s in the Ulta Golden Sands quad.


----------



## alaina_x (Oct 11, 2009)

I rarely hit pan on eyesahadows cause I have too many of them but I did hit pan on sweet lust. Also on nars laguna bronzer after only a few months of use.


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2009)

Retrospeck, Star Violet, Almond Icing (Sweetie Cakes Quad), Satin Taupe, Twinks, Bronze, Magnetic Fields, UD Last Call and UD Smog.

The only shadow pan I've *completely finished* so far after 2+ years of MAC is Retrospeck.

Does anyone else actually HATE hitting pan?  I don't like seeing pan in my palettes, lol.  It kinda bugs me but I deal.  I try and put it off for as long as possible by making sure that I don't create dips.  I'm strange like that, lol.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 12, 2009)

Shroom (I will need to buy my 3rd Shroom!), Naked Lunch, Blanc Type and Mystery.

That's it! I used up many foundations and powders, but I will probably never hit pan on a blush!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 13, 2009)

I've hit pan on my Graphology e/s and my Crushed Bougainvillea CCB.
Now I know what you guys mean when you say you need to buy multiple backups!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Rice Paper, Rule,  Cranberry, Gorgeous Gold. I emptied my Vanilla Piggie too._

 
I have gone through 2 vanilla piggies and am on my third! I also work my way through carbon and woodwinked pretty fast as well.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 13, 2009)

eyeshadows: soba, warming trend, texture, cork, vanilla, shroom, dazzlelight, all that glitters, naked launch, patina, espresso, mulch, greensmoke, rule, ricepaper, brule, arena, goldbit, bagatelle, blanc type, mystery,solar white, a lot....

warmed msf
blot powders
bronzers
vanilla pigment
never hit pan on a blush, i have 1 blush from 7 years go, hardly a dent


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 13, 2009)

Nars Orgasm blush. It took me 1,5 years. And it will still probably last until next summer or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have a backup just in case.


----------



## maclover2371 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Hush *
*Shell*
*Blanc Type *
*Brule*
*Shroom*
*Cork*
*Texture*
*All ThAT Glitters*
*Humid*
*Embark*
*Vanilla*


----------



## lunamaris (Jul 6, 2010)

Mac: Naked Lunch e/s, Shale e/s, Tenderling Blush


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 7, 2010)

FACE:
studio tech X3
covergirl powder x2

EYES:
shroom
some random beige eyeshadow, i think it was from covergirl

MISC:
brush cleanser, prep+prime face, UDPP XL, TFSI


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh... love this thread!

I've hit pan on 
Kevyn Aucoin Tusk Eyeshadow (I keep two in rotation)
Dior Night Butterfly (the plummy hue in the quad)
Shu Uemura ME-40 
MAC Century 
MAC Trax (I'm on my third one)
MAC Carbon
MAC Gesso (I keep three in rotation)
Bobbi Brown Oil Free Compact (Too many to count)

_*bowing my head in shame*_

... and those are the ones that I remember off the top of my head. So sad.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 7, 2010)

Mac Products: Nylon, Cloudbound, Motif, Nanogold, Parfait Amour, up at dawn

Non MAC: Albatros highlight by Nars. 
Its weird, cause i only got it in March, but im just starting to see the a hint of th pan. I guess its just so soft. Ive had orgasm for over 2 years and nothing! Barely a dent and i use it most

Panless products that i have used up:
Fix +
Bare Minerals  foundation
Smokey lash mascara (mufe)
Fiberwig Mascara
Lash injection Mascara (too faced)
UDPP
Blacktrack Fluid line
Purity Facial Cleanser by Philosophy
Hope in a Jar moisturizer by Philosophy
Fat girl slim by Bliss
Ocean Salt scrub by Lush
Coal face soap by lush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2010)

MAC: 
- Patina e/s (more pan that product at this point) 
- Nocturnelle e/s 
- Blot Powder [Pressed] 
- Prime & Prep Eye Primer (I hate this product otherwise it would have been used up by now) 

Non-MAC 
- Stila Illuminating Powder Foundation 
- Prescriptives Bronzing Trio 
- Stila eye shadows in Cassis & Jezebel 
- Lancome Brow Powder (now d/c) 

I've yet to hit the pan on my two go to blushes (Razin and Pinch Me) despite regular use.  Weird.


----------



## berryLOVE (Jul 8, 2010)

MAC Studio Fix Powder
L'Oreal Blush - Innocent Flush


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 8, 2010)

Vanilla, Phloof!, Shroom, Retrospeck, Patina, Satin Taupe, Vex, Jest e/s
Pink Swoon blush

I've only used up Jest e/s, but some of the others are very close, way more pan than product anymore.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 11, 2010)

All That Glitters e/s


----------



## DazzleDarling (Jul 11, 2010)

Arena eyeshadow and I just hit pan on Posey blushcreme - I wouldn't have hit pan on Posey for a long time, but I used it to make a TLC.


----------



## equus18 (Jul 17, 2010)

All MAC shadows:
Contrast
Yogurt
Motif
Mulch
Club
Cork

But I noticed that when I bought refills for these, the color was different.  Maybe it's due to different batches or formulations.  Has anyone noticed this too?  Also, I have heard that since Estee Lauder bought out MAC and other companies that the quality/color has changed and/or gone down.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_All MAC shadows:
Contrast
Yogurt
Motif
Mulch
Club
Cork

But I noticed that when I bought refills for these, the color was different.  Maybe it's due to different batches or formulations.  Has anyone noticed this too?  Also, I have heard that since Estee Lauder bought out MAC and other companies that the quality/color has changed and/or gone down._

 
EL acquired MAC in 1998. Were your old shadows from before then?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 17, 2010)

shroom x3
mulch 4x
carbon x2
print x2
nehru x2

those were the only shadows i used for the longest time.


format blush x2
sunbasque blush x3

some mac bronzers that got dc'd a long time ago

most recently i hit the pan on brule & soba.


----------



## my_adored (Jul 17, 2010)

I've hit pan for the first time ever with Sable. I was quite proud until I realized that meant that I would have to buy a new one soon.

I also hit pan slightly on All That Glitters, but that was because I butchered it slightly from depotting it. Teehee! It was my first time attempting it and it took a few times to get the hang of it.


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't hit the pan on any of my eyeshadows or blushes yet!!

But i have hit the pan on Studio tech foundation and my Blot powder.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 18, 2010)

I've hit pan on (I list only Mac here):

Vanilla e/s
MSFN Light
Moistureblend foundation (I've used this only a few times and it showed pan already!)

I've used up completely prep&prime lash, pro lash, zoomlash, couple moisturelush eyecreams, couple lip conditioners (pot form), few Fling eyebrow pencils and few brushcleansers.


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 20, 2010)

Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights in Dusk... Damn it I love that bronzer!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 20, 2010)

Shroom e/s
Plum foolery blush


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 21, 2010)

Too Faced Silk Teddy Eyeshadow in my Natural Eyes Palette. It's the best peachy-shimmery-neutral color ever.


----------



## Rioselva (Jul 21, 2010)

The grey color in my Stila day to night palette. I can't even remember the name of the palette. It's an old one.


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

I hit pan on Too Faced Snow Bunny .. Love it !


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 25, 2010)

I hit pan for the first time ever a week or two ago.  It's PF Mineral Wear pressed powder.  First time I've ever seen pan, and there's nothing I own that's even close to pan, so this may be the first and last time for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My next largest dips are in mac Wintersky eyeshadow, and one shade in my PF Brown Eyes Shimmer Strips.  I think I may one day hit pan on Perfect Topping, because I can see the dome flattening already. Maybe one day...


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

I get so excited about the prospect of hitting pan!

So far it's only been Painterly paint pot & Urban Decay's Sin e/s. Almost there on my MSFN as well!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 3, 2010)

Lip: L'Oreal 18 hour wear lipgloss x4 (forgot the name, it was a beautiful pink!)
Eye: amber lights e/s, feline p/k, barely on evening aura e/s, UDPP x1
Face: bare minerals foundation in medium tan x6 (former HG, but not enough coverage)

not much! but i stick to what works for me


----------



## rhondavancouver (Aug 3, 2010)

I've only been using mac for about a year and a half now...

- MSF natural light/medium (3x)

- About to hit pan on blanc type e/s and naked lunch e/s.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Studio Tech concealer
Multiple eyesahdows in my  88 palette
NYX Brown eyeshadow
Multiple LA Colors palettes


----------



## geeko (Aug 4, 2010)

MAC beautiful iris e/s
MAC lightful ultracharge powder foundation
MAC MSF natural
MAC mystery powder


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 5, 2010)

I have hit pan on MSFN/Shimmer! (in Medium I believe) the highlight part is almost gone. 

I am almost out of my tendertone in Pucker and the lip tint from Rose Romance "Secret Crush"  or something like that!

Before that I used up Stila Pearl Shimmer gloss in South Sea Coral.
Right before that one I used up an Estee Lauder gloss in Praline

I hit pan on a gold eyeshadow in the Clinique Spicy Quad. 
Also, hit pan on several Clinique eyeshadows, including Buttered Bronze, which I almost used up a whole one of these before, then it broke and I bought a new one. 
And also hit pan in Double Scoop duo and Blackberry Frost duo.

I just recently used up a sample size of Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Matte Bronzer. I had it for 2 years (didnt use it the whole time). I am now using MAC refined golden ... wonder how long it will take me?? lol 

I actually like hitting pan! It makes me feel like my money is not wasted!!!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 28, 2010)

What I've finished:

MAC Fix+ x1
MAC Cleansing Oil x2
MAC Brush cleaner x3
MAC Voile slimshine x1
MAC Select Sheer powder x2
Josie Maran Argan oil 15ml x2
MUFE HD microfinishing powder x1
Accentuate/Sculpt x1 (this one may not count, but I finish the Accentuate part of it)

There might be more but I can't remember...


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 28, 2010)

Lately, my NARS Madly blush, and MAC Woodwinked eyeshadow.


----------



## color_lover456 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just finished or am just finishing:
-bobbi brown black gel eyeliner (took 3 years with daily use!)
-select moisturecover i think this is what it's called it's the one in the squeezy tube...this took 3 years as well surprisingly, with probably more use than the gel eyeliner since i used it on my friends when giving them makeovers...

hit pan on:
mac springsheen (used this every day in 2008 with my 182 and really dug in...now i am trying to preserve it)
mac sweet william (used this every day in summer 07 and hit pan)
fabulush ccb - i first used my 187 with this when i got it...i feel like it wasted a lot of product AND got the ccb covered in brush hairs and various other fibers...now i paint it on with a 190 SE

satin taupe
surreal
knight divine
retrospeck


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 2, 2010)

Since my last answer, I have finished a Painterly p/p and a Snob l/s (and bought replacements right away). Snob and Blankety are the only two lipsticks I've ever finished. I have waaaaaay too many lipsticks and still gho back to these two, lol!

I'm also almost outta Blanc Type, need to pick one up next time I'm at the counter. I'm also starting to see the pan in Wedge and Cork e/s.

Non MAC: I have only a tiny bit of my Nars Afghan Red l/s and Damned velvelt pencil left. I also went through a bottle of MUFE F&B #32 and two Lancome Hypnose mascara tubes this summer.


----------



## maclover2371 (Dec 17, 2010)

Brule, Vanilla, Cork, Wedge, Shroom, Carbon


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have hit pan on studio fix powder! I need to get some more i <3 this over top of MUFE HD foundation!


----------



## RedRibbon (Dec 20, 2010)

How long do you think it takes to hit pan on something? I.e. if you use an eyeshadow everyday, how long will it take you to hit pan if it's a MAC one?

  	I have been using a non MAC shadow for MONTHS and there's no sign of pan.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Feb 16, 2011)

oh goodness how much I've hit pan on since my last post.....
  	vanilla pigment
  	another shroom shadow
  	at least 5 urban decay 24/7 zero linner
  	a ton of my indie eyeshadow samples
  	covergirl blush


----------



## geeko (Mar 14, 2011)

2 jars of blacktrack fluidline


----------



## Kurtina88 (Jul 28, 2011)

-Naked Lunch (almost gone!)
  	-Shale
  	-Christal Avalanche
  	-Parfait Amour

  	A matte brown e/s from prestige, the brow kit from wet & wild, one bronzing powder from collistar and one from prestige, the white and the black e/s from the dior clubbing palette, Kiko full coverage concealer, Kiko e/s dupe for nars albatross, Avon colortrend e/s in star light, Shiseido cream eyeliner in black, An e/s from the zoeva 28 nude palette, and 2 powders from the zoeva 06 contouring palette. Not bad 

  	I really don't know how some of you use up an entire pigment


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 28, 2011)

Saddle e/s    There's only a thin outer ring of it left in the pan lol    I was planning on getting another one but found similar shades in my stash and I just ordered SNS from the Bloggers' Collection so.....


----------



## preussischblau (Jul 29, 2011)

I've only ever hit pan on my Studio Fix in NC15. That was... two years ago. I still haven't finished the dang thing. (To be fair, I didn't really start wearing make-up every day until recently, and I kind of fell out of love with the texture.)

  	Past that... nope, nothing. Though, again, see parenthetical reference above.


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 2, 2011)

i have hit the pan on Mylar e/s for quite a while and my Eve Pearl salmon concealer just recently. so excited though i am not going to repurchase the concealer.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Aug 2, 2011)

So far it has only been Brule...


----------



## Haven (Aug 2, 2011)

Studiofix and blot powders
  	Fix +
  	Don't be shy
  	Mothbrown
  	Smokey eyes palette 4
  	Midnight Cowboy from UD
  	Orgasm from Nars


----------



## powderprincess (Aug 2, 2011)

MSFN
  	Blanc Type
  	Patina
  	Shroom


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 3, 2011)

Presses powder and bronzer, and mac viva glam palette, that`s it this year. That`s bad, I buy so much use up so little


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 5, 2011)

pan? what's that??!

	*sadface*


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 6, 2011)

About 10+ msfn


----------



## ROlean (Aug 11, 2011)

Love this thread, I've had to put a few items on my "to buy list" based on the love they've been receiving here.

  	I've hit pan on NARS Laguna and Orgasm
  	Fresh Daisy e/s from Fashion Flower (my HG base/highlight, wear it practically everyday) already have a back up though.
  	and too many foundations to count, most recently studio fix + powder


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 11, 2011)

This is bad but I have never hit pan on anything! I have way to much to finish one whole product before I find something different.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm very close to hitting pan with my Bobbi Brown Corrector. Probably the first time I'll have hit pan on anything.


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 7, 2011)

I recently hit the pan on my pressed powder from Rimmel, and a taupe eyeshadow, also from Rimmel. But it rarely happens.


----------



## Romina1 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've hit pan on
  	MAC Mineralize Foundation SPF15 after very few uses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 such a little amount of product!
  	MAC CCB in Pearl, just because I'm using only the central part of it 
  	MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
  	MAC Morange lipstick is almost gone (my 3rd one, I use one per year)
  	MAC Pink Lemonade lipglass is almost finished
  	MAC Pro Eye make up remover is finished (I hated it)
  	NARS Orgasm (fortunately I bought  a back up recently since NARS is not available in my country)
  	A couple of Maybelline mascaras


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 9, 2011)

I`m almost done , less than 20% left in My favorite pink dazzleglass cream ( not a favorite though too gritty) and love nectar lustreglass


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've only hit pan on two things in my collection: a quite old Elizabeth Arden eyeshadow duo in Tea Biscuit (golden beige/chocolate brown color) and my MAC MSF Natural in Medium Plus.


----------



## Kurtina88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Kurtina88 said:


> -Naked Lunch (almost gone!)
> -Shale
> -Christal Avalanche
> -Parfait Amour
> ...


  	and Dollimix blush <3


----------



## thatKanojo (Jul 3, 2012)

So far I've only used up one MUFE Duo Mat Powder+Foundation. But I know I'll use up Chanel Boy l/s, MAC Omega e/s (my brow color!), and Laura Mercier TM. Use 'em every day!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 3, 2012)

Dame blush
  	Springsheen blush

  	Just those so far.


----------



## laursbeauty (Aug 8, 2012)

The only products I've ever hit pan on is powders. So sad! I just buy too much makeup, haha. But I'm currently very low on my Clarins Ever Matte powder. SUCH an amazing powder. I love it dearly and will be repurchasing once I run out.


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

Only hit pan on everyday essentials (whatever powders I was using) -studio fix powder x 2, mufe duo mat, msf natural, sculpt and shape duo, matte bronze, smashbox suntan matte bronzer, origins all and nothing translucent powder, rice paper e/s.


----------



## Haven (Aug 18, 2012)

For MAC:

	Stereo Rose
  	Texture es
  	Studio Fix Powder
  	Blotting Powder
  	All That Glitters es
  	A lot of lipglosses


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 18, 2012)

I've hit pan on MAC's Slave To Love blush, MAC Blot Powder, MAC Studio Fix foundation, MAC Studio Fix Fluid foundation, MAC Studio Tech foundation.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 18, 2012)

Since my last post, I've more than hit pan on my Bobbi Brown Corrector, and I'm very close to pan on my Creamy Concealer and have a pretty good dent in my MAC Scene e/s.


----------



## Kurtina88 (Aug 19, 2012)

Since my last post I've hit pan on:
  	-Benefit eye bright
  	-Mac rubenesque paint pot
  	-Mac sculpting powder in sculpt
  	-Maybelline powder


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just hit pan on my bobbi brown corrector.  One part of me is really pleased and another part of me is kinda pissed as now i realised how little there is in it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 19, 2012)

I hit pan on my Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer today.


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I've hit pan on a few random shadows in my 88 palette, on sin in my urban decay ammo palette, and I think one more but I can't remember right now... I've used up a few in the past though - an old wet and wild quad (the first e/s I ever owned!), a white and a black from NYX


----------



## powderprincess (Nov 3, 2012)

I've hit pan on Mac eyeshadows in: blanc type, patina, shroom, and wedge.  I finished a mac painterly recently.  I have a back up of blanc type because there was a roomer long ago about matte2 being discontinued.


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 3, 2012)

-NARS Casino bronzer (twice!)
  	-Lorac Bronzer in Glow
  	-Milani Golden Bronzer
  	-Milani Brow kit
  	-UD Buck e/s from the NAKED palette
  	-Lorac Cream e/s from the Lorac Pro Palette
  	-Milani White Lily e/s
  	-Bobbi Brown e/s in Rich Brown
  	-Bobbi Brown e/s in Bone
  	-Bobbi Brown e/s in Camel
  	-MAC Prolongwear Foundation (twice!)
  	-MUFE HD (twice)
  	-MAC Prolonwear concealer (4-5 times I honestly lost count now)
  	-Cargo HD Powder (twice)

  	I typically go through a lot of concealers so MUFE, NYX, MAC , Bobbi Brown I've gone through them all. lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybelline Fit Me Pressed Powder in Coconut MAC Studio Fix C7 L'Oreal Wear Infinite e/s in Lush Raven


----------

